# My build of the Bubble Headed Boobie



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

As always I start with test fitting all the bits to see what I
am up against. Sadly I recently moved into a smaller place
and have no workshop as such to build him. So Its (INVASION OF
THE DINNER TABLE!!!) 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Now I move on to what I have to say is that terrible vinyl stuff. 
Really not a fan of how hard it is to get anything to stick to this stuff.
Would have rather have all plastic parts. so I tried a few different
types of paint and colors .


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking good! I like your third chioce. Me, I ended up not painting them and just spraying a couple coats of Dullcote on them and calling it good. 

I build my models in an attached and insulated garage, but before that I've used a dining room table or two Once, when we lived in a small apartment and didn't have a dining room table, I used a 2x2 piece of plywood set on an ottoman:lol

Keep up the good work

Robert


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Robert,

Plywood on a ottoman huh? its funny how we all seem to come
up with some way or another to build our models. Its a great bit
of fun anyway we do it. This B9 is not as easy as I thought 
it would be, but that is the fun in doing it right.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman,

I look forward to seeing your build of the nickel-plated ninny. :wave:

Gene


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well you certainly aren't alone MoebiusMan ! I also invade the dinner table, or the computer desk as often as time permits !
Looking forward to seeing your progress. Keep us posted. :wave:


----------



## slee2099 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good luck with your build, as for painting the vinyl parts any good acrylic paint such as Tamiya or Testors works well, when I used to paint vinyl figures I even used a brand called Folk Art which is available from most arts and crafts stores. For my B9 build I used Folk Art #2933 medium gray, darkens it nice and knocks off the shine, as soon as I get batteries for my camera I'll start posting my build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

moebiusman said:


> Sadly I recently moved into a smaller place
> and have no workshop as such to build him. So Its (INVASION OF
> THE DINNER TABLE!!!) 2 or 3 times a week.


I put my art table & a spare dinner table in the living room. Luckily, no one noticed. Much.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I have to use the dining room table, but now that both daughters have moved out, my wife wants me to move the table up to one of the rooms and make it my craft room. (She wants a new table!)

Larry


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Its that super fun time , putty, sand, more putty, more sanding.
I have found that by taking a bunch of pictures with different 
lighting i can find lots of paint flaws. In the 2nd pic its easy to see
I under sprayed the vinyl lower leg bits. oops!!! I will fix that. 

And light blocking is the order of the day.Flat black sprayed on the 
inside of the torso. Next will be painting the Antenna array and 
Flat Aluminium for the torso and track sections.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

And here we are. First coat done. Antenna array has been painted
with light gun metal, I sprayed the end of a brush with it and 
then brushed it on, gave it a smooth silky look. worked out well.

Still notice the red claw on the left as you look at it is all globby.
I will smooth that out and make it better. Taking pics really helps
me find all the boo boo's.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Are you going to let there be light?


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Are you going to let there be light?


Lighting this model is a must for me Chris. I will be combining the Starling
and Mechalabs kits with a few mods very soon.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job with the build:thumbsup: looking forward to seeing the lighting installed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking Great !! Anxiously awaiting updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: You are really doing justice to the subject matter of this kit, my friend! Keep it up! :dude:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

He is one of my favorite kits and love following your build, I can never get enough of the old boy, very nice work so far my friend......:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

Stay tuned , more to come soon. Next up ...more paint, PE , and 
light testing for the torso. Then the finger lights and the brain.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Light rig time. In the first pic we see My mod on the Starling kit
got rid of the clumsy pig tails and added a board with these awesome
little trumpet plugs, these guys make my life a bit easier because 
once they are added to the board you can just plug or unplug 
the lights as many times as you need with a bit of solder on the 
tip of each wire and some tweezers you just plug them into
the port and they stay put. 

Then I also added a separate circuit to allow for 3mm blinkies
in the brain. I was shocked to learn that I cant get 3mm blinkies.
I was told they are not made. only in 5mm. so a custom blinky
circuit was made to solve that . 

And in picture 2 we have the Starling kit with my mods and 
I have cut off the 9v battery plug from the Mecalabs rig 
and wired it to the 6v power wallwart dc input from the
Starling kit. Now it all runs off one switch.

Thanks for all the kind words guys, much appreciated. :wave:
Keep those opinions and comments commin. More to come soon.:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

awesome work, indeed!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

moebiusman said:


> I was shocked to learn that I cant get 3mm blinkies.
> I was told they are not made. only in 5mm. so a custom blinky
> circuit was made to solve that .


http://www.ebay.com/itm/50PCS-3mm-F...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d3218b4

You sure can get 3mm blinking LEDs, that's what I put in mine, take a look 
at my post #219. These come with free resistors.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

PE and more painting,Of course the PE wont fit on the Mecalabs lights , so file file file away we go. and voice unit going in. 
Ok here is were you guys get to laugh at me cuz it seems I have used up all my available picture space
on here, so I guess I either dump the first pics on this thread or what??
Just so ya know this is my first build thread so oops!! Image host site??
I'm sure one of you know what to do so...??? clue in the noob plz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

moebiusman said:


> ...Ok here is were you guys get to laugh at me cuz it seems I have used up all my available picture space on here, so I guess I either dump the first pics on this thread or what?? Image host site?? I'm sure one of you know what to do so...??? clue in the noob plz


Yes, you're better off uploading your images to a hosting site like Photobucket and linking to them here. I've been using Photobucket for a little over seven years now, and have only used 4% of my allotted storage space.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Zombie 61. Now the show can go on.:thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

The Next trick I gave a go was the light bleed from the two chest 
lights, no matter how I painted them there was light bleed.
So I tried something a bit nuts, dont know if I will keep it
but what I did was wrap both parts with a strip of tinfoil.
It blocked all light around the edges and gives it a real 
metal bezel.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG] 

Dont know what went wrong here, cant delete this mistake.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Bottom half done, More painting and PE in the brain 
still to be done plus still working on brain lights.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Nice!


Thank you Chris, appreciate it.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Looking great so far.:thumbsup:
You don't need to use the tags to post from photobucket.
You just need to copy and paste the url from PB.
That will eliminate the [img] on each side of the pic. 
[URL=http://s1162.photobucket.com/user/jimkirk1/media/imagesqtbnANd9GcSFsQDpDcgc7a5jqWO6MsyXtaNDsCL9IgAwvcf6qOghYf3oVjYiQ4rezsxLZg.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q528/jimkirk1/imagesqtbnANd9GcSFsQDpDcgc7a5jqWO6MsyXtaNDsCL9IgAwvcf6qOghYf3oVjYiQ4rezsxLZg.jpg[/URL]


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for it being a bit blurry, shoulder hooks on, two chest buttons
on. More to come soon.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Danger, DANGER!!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

This was a hard model to build for me. I built the version that came with Dr. Smith. Yours looks really good. Great job!!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> This was a hard model to build for me. I built the version that came with Dr. Smith. Yours looks really good. Great job!!


First, thank you BobbyMonsterModels for your kind words.
I know what you mean, I too found this build not as easy as others
I built from Moebius, but that is what I have gone on to like
the most about it. I also built the smaller Polar Lights Dr Smith
and Robot and did a number of mods to it, including cutting the
arms down so they have the retracted look, replaced the neck,
and even added a 5mm L.E.D. in the chest for the voice tubes.

It seemed the best I was ever gonna find, But then this beauty
came out and .....well, $350 Canadian pesos later .... Just about
done now. And I am very happy with this model. It is for sure
IMHO the best kit of the B9 ever.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

How tall is he??
I bought the toy RC version of him years back…lights, sounds, motion! Cool toy!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I would say 13in tall, bigger than the R/C version you have I think.
And the detail and proportions are spot on.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome build :thumbsup: the colouration is just perfect and I look forward to more pictures. I am a week away from finishing my J2 and then will try this beastie. Well done Sir


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Nova Mike, so far so good considering I built it on the kitchen
table. Hope we get to see some pics of your J2 build.:wave:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks will post some tomorrow night.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Power pack painted, looks like the glass is foggy but
I think its just a bad angle with the camera.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Well I am having a heck of a time getting the brain figured out,
Steve123 told me to send him a message and he would help me
out but I have not heard back, He is obviously busy with other things.
How about the rest of you guys out there??? This thing is driving me nuts.
So far Teslabe has the best looking one i've seen. But I don't have
access to all the little goodies he used.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman said:


> Well I am having a heck of a time getting the brain figured out,...How about the rest of you guys out there??? This thing is driving me nuts. So far Teslabe has the best looking one i've seen. But I don't have access to all the little goodies he used.


moebiusman,

Have you determined how extensively you want to illuminate the brain? 

A good build might include lighting the 2 eyes and the 3 crown lights. Keep in mind, for a season 2/3 build, the 3 crown lights are flashing and the 2 eyes are non-flashing lights. Going a step further could include random flashing lights within the brain cavity. What are you currently thinking about incorporating into your build?

Gene


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Well Gene, 

I was thinking of 2 3mm blinkies in the brain and the rest, finger lights,
including the eyes with Fiber optics of .75 and 1.00 mm sizes.
The finger lights I already have finished, So the plan now is to 
wire the 2 3mm blinkies in series , and send two 1mm FO with
flaired ends and a bulb of Micro Kristal Clear for the eyes.
My big headache is how to get the FO to seat exactly straight
on with each of the 5mm L.E.D.'S . When you stick 20 or 50 
or more strands of FO filament in front of a L.E.D. its not 
a big deal. But one single strand per bulb is.It has to be perfectly
straight or it wont get the max of the bulb and will look dim. 
So epoxy each strand in place and hope I get the angles spot on.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman said:


> Well Gene,
> 
> My big headache is how to get the FO to seat exactly straight on with each of the 5mm L.E.D.'S . When you stick 20 or 50 or more strands of FO filament in front of a L.E.D. its not a big deal. But one single strand per bulb is.It has to be perfectly straight or it wont get the max of the bulb and will look dim.
> So epoxy each strand in place and hope I get the angles spot on.


moebiusman,

You could epoxy plastic tubes to each of the LEDs and then epoxy the FO strands to the tubes to keep the strands straight/secure. To go one step further, you could make a small round cover for each plastic tube with a hole drilled in the center of the cover the exact diameter of the strand(s). This would ensure the strand is centered over the LED. Do you think this will address your headache? Even if the angles aren't spot on, it still won't look significantly dim. :wave: 

Gene


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if it helps but I used flat top LEDs to illuminate the FO on the Space Pod I am finishing up.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/attilais458/media/20140609_193803_zps698bbb12.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0Sorry guys, been super sick with a wicked stomach flu, but here is a little video clip of the first
light test of the torso, Brain still not done but soon, The light bleed
out of the collar will not be a problem, So far so good, all seems to be working well.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Love it :thumbsup:Well done thanks for the video


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

moebiusman said:


> So far Teslabe has the best looking one i've seen. But I don't have
> access to all the little goodies he used.


Wow..... What a nice thing to say..... Everything I used in my "brain" is available, what are you looking for, maybe I can help....:wave:


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman,

How goes the build of the brain/bubble lighting? Any more headaches with the fiber optics?

Gene


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys, Went on a nice 4 day holiday to a beautiful log cabin
on a lake to get away from the city and the rat race. Now its work
thats taking up all my time.So the Bubble Head has been hanging
out in his soon to be new home til I have time next week. 
Updates will come next week on the Brain. Dont know how the bat got in there???
Thanks for your interest in the build. Pretty sure I will go with 2 3mm
blinkes in the head and FO finger lights. Stay tuned.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

So here are some updates , the finger lights and my less than center drilling....oh well, it will be ok. P.E. on as well , still have painting to do
and more light tests with the brain. I changed the base and added
the Paragraghics P.E. name plates. More to come....stay tuned, 
and thanks for checking it out.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)




----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Still gotta get rid of that darn Bat!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

moebiusman said:


>


Nicely done! What did you use for endcaps on the finger lights?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Nicely done! What did you use for endcaps on the finger lights?


Yes, please!!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Chris and Fernando,

I used plain old wire shrink tube, slid it on , took a lighter to it,
then painted it,then slid the FO through. Easy as pie, looks ok,
but lots more to do.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman said:


>


moebiusman,

The ball-shaped amber colored globes at the end of the fiber optics for the finger lights, how did you make them? Are they made from a part in the kit? Did you test the fiber optics through them? 

They look great! In your picture, they look like they are already lit up. :thumbsup:

Gene


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Gene,

First thing I have to say is thank you for the complement. To ask if the finger
light ends came from a kit, well, that surprised me quite a bit.
The honest truth is I was told by some really nice people right here on HT.
Told that my new best friend is Micro Krystal Klear and learning how to flair 
the end of FO correctly. So after more than one fail, I got better. 
Then you just dip the end of the FO in Micro Kristal Klear, Let it settle, 
and keep building up the ball on the end. When you think they look really 
close to each other, stop. Let them dry. Then its back to the dip, 
this time in some amber paint. Thats it for how.

Light tests with the FO have all worked very well. Micro Kristal Klear works
great. And I think I will use it to seal the two piece collar at the base of the
neck. But back to light testing. Once I have the FO permanently connected
to the Starling light rig it looks like it will work well. Each bulb lights up
almost like it were real, The only trick will be getting each FO strand perfectly
aligned with each 5 mm LED, But the plan for that is gonna most likely be
.75 mm Drill hole in a cap for the LED's, set the strand, epoxy, done. 
Well thats the plan anyways. If it works?????? dont know yet, but I will 
find out soon.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Impressed!


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

moebiusman said:


> Gene,
> 
> First thing I have to say is thank you for the complement. To ask if the finger
> light ends came from a kit, well, that surprised me quite a bit.
> ...


moebiusman,

Thank you for the info. Originally, I was just planning on flaring the FO ends and calling it done. After seeing your use of the Micro Kristal Klear, I now want to at least attempt to create a bulb for each FO end. 

Again, really terrific! :thumbsup:

Gene


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Gene,

Thanks again, I think you will find it quite easy to do, just remember when
you are building up the bulb to make it bigger than it should be, Kristal Klear
shrinks a little bit when it dries. and find a way to hold them straight so
the bulb does not lean to one side. I hope to see your build too, ???
The more B9's the better.:wave::wave:


----------

